# Render Problem bei Sony Vegas 7.0 Pro



## Raalol (29. September 2010)

Hallo Community,

in den letzten Wochen und Monaten habe ich viel Arbeit und Zeit in ein neues Video gesteckt. Mittlerweile bin ich mit Teil 1 so gut wie fertig. Um mir das Ganze anzuschauen wollte ich dann gestern endlich das Video rendern. Kaum habe ich damit angefangen ist mein Sony Vegas 7.0 Pro abgestürtzt. Als ich es nochmal versucht habe hat es zwar gerendert, ist aber nach den ersten paar Sekunden stecken geblieben.

Ich bin verzweifelt da ich gestern wirklich über 6 Stunden bis 02:00 Uhr Morgens den Fehler gesucht habe. Entweder das Programm stürtzt ab, es bleibt beim rendern stecken oder es zeigt mir eine von mehreren Fehlermeldungen (wie z. B. dass ich andere leistungsintensive Programme abschalten soll, oder andere undefinierbare Fehlermeldungen) an. Bisher hatte ich das Problem nie beim rendern, alles was das derzeitige Projekt von den anderen bisher unterscheidet ist die Tatsache dass im aktuellen Werk viel mehr Effekte verarbeitet wurden (dabei habe ich alles natürlich im Rahmen gehalten, also nicht mehr als 1-2 Effekte pro Videospur).

Ich suche daher dringen einen Sony Vegas Profi mit dem ich mich ggf. auch über Skype o. Ä. unterhalten kann. Ich möchte nicht dass die ganze Arbeit umsonst war 

Liebe Grüße,
Raa


----------



## Raalol (29. September 2010)

Falls das weiter hilft:

Ich habe es versucht mit mehreren Einstellungen zu rendern. Normal hab ich es immer als .wmv-Datei auf bester Videorenderqualität versucht zu rendern. Auflösung war sonst meistens 720x480 oder 1280x720. Hardware hmmm.. weis nich genau was du da brauchst (kenn mich Hardware technisch gar nich aus):

- 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher
- Grafikkarte NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT
- Prozessor Intel Core 2 Duo CPU E6750 @ 2,66 GHz 2,67 GHZ

Liebe Grüße,
Raa


----------



## darkframe (29. September 2010)

Hi,


Raalol hat gesagt.:


> Normal hab ich es immer als .wmv-Datei auf bester Videorenderqualität versucht zu rendern.


nur geraten: Du hast vermutlich den WMV9 Codec verwendet, richtig?

Ich habe bei Vegas erst mit Version 8 angefangen, aber in V8 und auch noch in V9 gibt es mit dem WMV9-Codec unter den älteren Betriebssystemen (also älter als Win 7) öfter ein Problem, das aber am Codec liegt.

Wenn Du den WMV9 verwendet hast, dann nehme mal den WMV8, damit sollte es klappen. Die Unterschiede sind zu vernachlässigen. In Vegas 9 kannst Du den auswählen, wenn Du WMV als Dateityp ausgewählt hast und im Renderdialog auf "Benutzerdefinierte" klickst. Für das Videoformat solltest Du dann "Windows Media Video V8" verwenden.


----------



## mpek (3. Oktober 2010)

darkframe hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe bei Vegas erst mit Version 8 angefangen, aber in V8 und auch noch in V9 gibt es mit dem WMV9-Codec unter den älteren Betriebssystemen (also älter als Win 7) öfter ein Problem, das aber am Codec liegt.



hast du dazu eventuell nähere Erläuterungen oder Quellen parat ? Würde mich interessieren was für Probleme das wären...

@Raa: hast du es hingekriegt ?


----------



## darkframe (3. Oktober 2010)

Hi,


mpek hat gesagt.:


> hast du dazu eventuell nähere Erläuterungen oder Quellen parat ? Würde mich interessieren was für Probleme das wären...


genau konnte ich das nie klären, aber einerseits ist das meine eigene Erfahrung gewesen und in verschiedenen Vegas-Foren (z.B. bei Vegasvideo.de) wurde das Problem ebenfalls beschrieben. Es äußerte sich jedesmal (auch bei mir) durch einen Crash von Vegas, d.h., das Programm schloss sich plötzlich oder reagierte nicht mehr.

Was da genau nicht funktioniert(e) kann ich auch nicht sagen. Jedenfalls hat das Verwenden des WMV8 statt des WMV9 jedesmal geholfen. Es scheint aber einen Zusammenhang mit dem Betriebssystem (genauer: der Version des Windows Media Players (WMP)) zu geben. Bei installiertem WMP 12 ist das Problem offenbar weg und bei mir zumindest nicht mehr aufgetaucht. Den WMP 12 gibt es aber erst bei Windows 7.

Naja, da ich nur selten in WMV rendere, habe ich keine großartige Fehlersuche mehr betrieben, zumal das Problem bei mir unter Win 7 (mit WMP 12) nicht wieder in Erscheinung trat.


----------



## mpek (4. Oktober 2010)

Schönen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort.
Hast du auch noch Vista genutzt ? Trat hier das Problem genauso auf ?


----------



## darkframe (5. Oktober 2010)

Hi,


mpek hat gesagt.:


> Hast du auch noch Vista genutzt ? Trat hier das Problem genauso auf ?


ja, unter Vista hatte ich das Problem auch mal mit dem WMV9 und habe dann den WMV8 genutzt.


----------



## Raalol (5. Oktober 2010)

Sorry dass ich mich nicht gemeldet habe. Ich hab das Problem mittlerweile beseitigt in dem ich einfach auf Vegas 9.0 Pro umgestiegen bin. Keine Ahnung woran es nun genau lag, aber es geht jetzt


----------



## darkframe (6. Oktober 2010)

Hi,


Raalol hat gesagt.:


> Sorry dass ich mich nicht gemeldet habe.


na, nun hast Du Dich doch gemeldet  Sehr lobenswert übrigens, denn das macht ja nun auch nicht jeder. Schön, dass sich das Problem erledigt hat!

Ja, ein Upgrade auf Version 9 ist sicherlich ohnehin kein schlechter Gedanke gewesen, zumal Du dann außerdem vermutlich ein kostenloses Upgrade auf die V 10 bekommen kannst, und die erscheint ja in 5 Tagen.


----------

